# looking at this tractor



## Voodoodog (Nov 24, 2007)

Wanted opinions on wether this seems like a decent deal on a 2003 John Deere 790.

30hp, 4wd, 425 hours, R-4 tires, manual trans, FEL, 5' atlas box blade, 5' J-D bush hog.
asking 12,200.

I'll try and attach a pic.

Thanks guys,
Vdog


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Seems like a very reasonable asking price that is actually a little below those of other similar equipped tractors. The 790 is a pretty bulletproof and reliable machine. I think I would offer him $11,500 and see what he says.


----------



## Mayor (Jan 2, 2008)

As said the 790 is a bulletproof and reliable machine. but If your going to do a lot of loader work the hydro might be missed. Also looks like a good price for a lot of tractor. turtle


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Mayor! Glad you found us to help us get the New Year started off right! I see you own a John Deere 2305. How many hours have you put on it and how are you liking it?


----------



## Mayor (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TF Admin _
> *Welcome to Tractor Forum Mayor! Glad you found us to help us get the New Year started off right! I see you own a John Deere 2305. How many hours have you put on it and how are you liking it? *


Thanks for the welcome!!! 

Got the tractor new almost a year ago and I now have 87 hours on it. 80% cutting grass and 15% FEL and BB work. The other 5% snow plowing with the FEL. Not the best way but it works for me.

Wanted to post some pictures but I am having some problems. Can I link from Photobucket or do I have to upload pictures?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks like you got the hang of posting pictures just fine. You can link to photo bucket or upload them. Only thing about linking to the pictures is that if the link ever changes, the pictures in the post become lost.


----------

